# Austria Elects Europe’s First Far-Right President Since WWII!



## basquebromance (May 22, 2016)

read it and weep, libs!

Austria Is On The Brink Of Electing Europe’s First Far-Right President Since WWII


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (May 22, 2016)

Good. Time to start deporting Muslims, water blasting the streets, etc., and returning that country to it's once greatness.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> read it and weep, libs!
> 
> Austria Is On The Brink Of Electing Europe’s First Far-Right President Since WWII



Your OP Title is incorrect.

We have 840,000 absentee ballots to count tomorrow.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > read it and weep, libs!
> ...



As it stands from the Interior Ministry:

Hofer 51.9% Van der Bellen 48.1%.

The map, in the below Interior Ministry link shows that Hofer won everywhere, in blue, and that Van der Bellen only won Wien and Vorarlberg which are in yellow.

Österreich - Bundespräsidentenwahl 2016

Hofer has 1,937, 863 votes and Van der Bellen has  1,793,857 votes.

http://www.wahlhochrechnung.at/

Tomorrow the 840,000 absentee ballots will be counted. Which of course is where they'll steal the election from Herr Hofer.

I should add, we wouldn't care about the Presidential Election normally, as it's mainly a Ceremonial role, but the President does have one crucial power, that he can dismiss the Government and call a new General Election.

This is the only reason we're caring about this, Herr Hofer will call a new General Election, Alexander Van der Bellen won't.

If we go on the votes and the percentage from the First Round, the FPÖ would have formed a new Government now, were it the General Election.

The FPÖ is now unstoppable, everyone knows this....they might steal this for Van der Bellen on the absentee ballots, because in the Presidential Election you need 51% plus 1 to avoid a Round Two of voting.

The General Election you just need the most votes and the bigger percentage....so in the General Election if you get 36% you win, although you will have to form a Coalition.

The opinion polls for some time have had the FPÖ at 40%, in the General Election this is more than enough to form a Government on it's own, judging from Herr Hofer's votes tonight the FPÖ is now well beyond that 40% and this would be a landslide General Election victory.

It's going to happen, it's now unstoppable.

Edited to add more comment.


----------



## tyroneweaver (May 22, 2016)

How many times have the libs on this forum told us we need to be like Europe....I bet that's about to change


----------



## Meathead (May 22, 2016)

The ghost of Hitler is fading.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (May 22, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> How many times have the libs on this forum told us we need to be like Europe....I bet that's about to change



How many countries does anyone know of who want to be like the EU?


----------



## The Great Goose (May 22, 2016)

Good, hopefully it spreads to the Anglosphere so that we can toss these Christian Right assholes into the ocean, where they belong.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



This is a map of how the vote went today, this is what people must pay attention to for the General Election....even 60% of the below map is a landslide General Election victory for the FPÖ....the below is todays Presidential Election FPÖ votes:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > How many times have the libs on this forum told us we need to be like Europe....I bet that's about to change
> ...



The EU isn't a country, and very few European nations want the EU anymore, we must return to Nation States in control of our own borders....the collapse of Schengen cannot come soon enough, it's only Schengen that's keeping this destructive entity the EU afloat.


----------



## amrchaos (May 22, 2016)

Oh no!!

Austria is going over to the dark side!!


----------



## Meathead (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


This is Merkel's clusterfuck. I think Visegrad and Austria could keep a collective border-free zone. The problem however are places like Germany and Sweden which have fostered the idea that gates should be open to barbarians. There is also a considerable economic aspect that has to be reckoned with.


----------



## Alex. (May 22, 2016)

Why does Hofer have his hand raised in such a way?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...



*"I think Visegrad and Austria could keep a collective border-free zone." *

This is the best solution for all of our protection.

*"There is also a considerable economic aspect that has to be reckoned with."
*
There's several things regarding this. We'll be in Summer soon and large portions of the Continent get huge numbers of holidaymakers, which gives those nations a significant amount of finances through tourism etc. I think Greece and Italy must be thinking they'll be getting less holidaymakers going there, why would anyone want to go on holiday to any of the Greek Islands and parts of Southern Italy now?

The other issue, economically, we know that that thug Jean-Claude Juncker has actually threatened to put sanctions on nations that refuse to give in to the increasingly Dictatorial demands of the EU Commission on this whole so-called "refugee" situation.

I think many nations would prefer sanctions, than to just effectively be slowly destroyed by letting hordes of Barbarians in.


----------



## whitehall (May 22, 2016)

A margin 51.9 (52)  to 48.1 (48) is not "too close to call" unless you are desperate. It's interesting the far left news source "Think Progress" is quick to characterize a mainstream party candidate as "far right" while pretending a "Green" candidate is mainstream. Such is the value of left wing propaganda.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> read it and weep, libs!
> 
> Austria Is On The Brink Of Electing Europe’s First Far-Right President Since WWII



Why does Hillary have her right arm raised like this?


----------



## Meathead (May 22, 2016)

whitehall said:


> A margin 51.9 (52)  to 48.1 (48) is not "too close to call" unless you are desperate. It's interesting the far left news source "Think Progress" is quick to characterize a mainstream party candidate as "far right" while pretending a "Green" candidate is mainstream. Such is the value of left wing propaganda.


"Think Progress" is in itself a contradiction in terms as well as a well-oiled but fading left-wing tool of propaganda. It is one of many dingbat sites which are invariably going to sink into an abyss under the weight of their own creation.

The pendulum is has reached its leftward apex in both Europe and the US. It is about time.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

whitehall said:


> A margin 51.9 (52)  to 48.1 (48) is not "too close to call" unless you are desperate. It's interesting the far left news source "Think Progress" is quick to characterize a mainstream party candidate as "far right" while pretending a "Green" candidate is mainstream. Such is the value of left wing propaganda.



Alexander Van der Bellen has a history of Far Left politics, he's an old man, he's been an Activist for a long time.

The MSM are sympathetic to the Left.

This Presidential Election is simply about getting an early General Election, it has no other significance, so if the General Election can't be in a few months, effectively it doesn't matter because the FPÖ will win that election whenever it's called for reasons I articulated earlier ie. you don't need 51 plus 1....if you get 36% you form the Government, tonight's votes have the FPÖ on course for a landslide General Election victory.

So the Leftists better get prepared, because it's going to happen, they know themselves it's going to happen.


----------



## Swagger (May 22, 2016)

Lucy, in your opinion, what's driving such overwhelming support for Hofer among Austrian voters?


----------



## Meathead (May 22, 2016)

Swagger said:


> Lucy, in your opinion, what's driving such overwhelming support for Hofer among Austrian voters?


If I may. I live close to Austria and have a tenuous grasp into the minds of its people. Austria is a more traditional society than their German cousins and less urbanized while still bearing the weight of Nazism but not the complete humiliation of their defeat. They have been "allowed" to have pride in their country and uphold it's traditions whereas the Germans were scorned for doing so.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

Swagger said:


> Lucy, in your opinion, what's driving such overwhelming support for Hofer among Austria's voters?



A combination of issues, many people are tired of the two parties the ÖVP (Österreichische Volkspartei), the Austrian People's Party, the main Centre-Right party and the SPÖ (Sozialdemokratische Partei Österreichs), the Social Democratic Party of Austria, the main Left-of-Centre party.

For a few years, both have bled votes to the FPÖ (Freiheitliche Partei Österreichs), the Freedom Party of Austria.

Some of this is because so many people now think that the two main parties just don't give a crap about the public, they've not invested enough in education, also they've not invested enough in employment programmes for younger people, these are two big arguments people have with those two parties.

At the regional level, the FPÖ have been positive about both of these things, and so more people have thought, they care, so we'll vote for them also.

Then there's the so-called "refugee" situation and the whole EU Commission acting like a Dictatorship. NO nation is under any obligation to keep their borders open, so that tons of people can just get in and set up camp and demand free stuff. That the EU Commission has the audacity to issue demands and threats to ANY nation, it's completely outrageous.

So there's now a mixture of issues, all very important and fundamental, that have lead to more and more people feeling that everyone is better protected and RESPECTED with the FPÖ.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 22, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> read it and weep, libs!
> 
> Austria Is On The Brink Of Electing Europe’s First Far-Right President Since WWII



lol, half the RWnuts on this board couldn't find Austria on a map.  1st RW president since WWII?

So the RWnuts just broke up a 70 year liberal shutout?  woohoo.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 22, 2016)

Well they saw how a succession of lefties worked out.

Yeah, it might not work but to keep doing the same shit in hopes it will turn out differently has proven itself insane.


----------



## Alex. (May 22, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > read it and weep, libs!
> ...


They see what happened in Germany and in a collective shout screamed "NO MORE!"


----------



## skye (May 22, 2016)

Good news OP!

Will the rest of Eurabia follow  the example ???

One would hope so!


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 22, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Why does Hofer have his hand raised in such a way?



He's only a half-assed Nazi.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 22, 2016)

A gem from the link:

 "The role of president within the Austrian government is largely ceremonial..."


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



This is what I referred to, about them using the absentee ballots to steal this thing now....the 840,000 absentee ballots aren't even being counted until tomorrow....not that that bothers Wahl 16 - news.ORF.at

The below is what the above say is going to be the result once the absentee ballots are counted tomorrow, a difference of 2,888 votes....WTF?!

The above also have the thing at 50-50, again incorrect....it's Hofer 51.9% and Van der Bellen at 48.1%

Österreich - Bundespräsidentenwahl 2016

http://www.wahlhochrechnung.at/

But the below is what ORF are saying is going to happen before any votes are counted.


----------



## Alex. (May 22, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Hofer have his hand raised in such a way?
> ...


Nah I was having some fun with the pic. You on the other hand live for this stuff.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 22, 2016)

Alex. said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



If you think I don't waste time here for my amusement, you're a bit off.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



You've yet to even make a sensible or relevant comment in this thread.


----------



## Alex. (May 22, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


You need it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



I pointed out that the president's position in Austria is ceremonial.  How is that neither sensible nor relevant?


----------



## Dhara (May 22, 2016)

First far right President since WWII?   

Here we go again.......


----------



## Alex. (May 22, 2016)

Dhara said:


> First far right President since WWII?
> 
> Here we go again.......


I think it would be a welcomed breath of fresh air


----------



## Meathead (May 22, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > read it and weep, libs!
> ...


I doubt if most of the left-wing constituency have any idea that Austria exists. and even if they do, they wouldn't know the difference between Austria and Australia. After all, we are talking about blacks, Mexicans and dingbats.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 22, 2016)

Alex. said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...





Dhara said:


> First far right President since WWII?
> 
> Here we go again.......



This will come as a shock to poster Politicalchic and her entourage of stooges.  She claims there's no such thing as the Far Right.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> [
> 
> Tomorrow the 840,000 absentee ballots will be counted. Which of course is where they'll steal the election from Herr Hofer.



Oh look, another Stolen Election!  rightwinger.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I'd already mentioned this stuff in an extensive post already in this thread, my post #4.

If you read my post #4 then you'll read that your post offers nothing actually relevant.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Sorry I thought that was you Left-Wingers with Gore vs Bush and the hanging chads.


----------



## basquebromance (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



can you give me some names of prominent current far right firebrand and charismatic and Trumpesque Austrians?!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Anyone to the Right of Chairman Mao is Far Right to Leftists.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 22, 2016)

Oh just a bit more info.  Mr. Hofer's party fully supports Austria's welfare state.  The party's rightwingerism is essentially about immigrants and/or Muslims.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



What are you meaning politicians like Donald Trump? There are none, Trump is unique.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Since I've voted for moderate Republicans in NYS, your inane blurt is particularly, personally, most amusing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Oh just a bit more info.  Mr. Hofer's party fully supports Austria's welfare state.  The party's rightwingerism is essentially about immigrants and/or Muslims.



So you're saying it's a bad thing to support your nations most vulnerable, such as the elderly and people with disabilities?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



You never post anything that is Conservative, so it's strange you would even think of voting Republican, although I'm not sure what a moderate Republican now is, there don't seem to be what was referred to as Rockefeller Republicans now.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

Dhara said:


> First far right President since WWII?
> 
> Here we go again.......



What is Far Right? Does anyone know what constitutes Far Right now?


----------



## basquebromance (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Wonderful Donald is unique you are right!

but dont you know any firebrand conservatives from Austria?! i wanna follow them on twitter!

GIVE ME THE NAMES! GIVE ME THE NAMES! GIVE ME THE NAMES!


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



So I happened to say the same thing you said but you're calling my saying  that senseless and irrelevant?

lol, think about that for a moment.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Oh just a bit more info.  Mr. Hofer's party fully supports Austria's welfare state.  The party's rightwingerism is essentially about immigrants and/or Muslims.
> ...



No you idiot, that is what American conservatives say.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



My Congressman in the nineties was a centrist Republican.  I voted for him.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



There are no firebrands, there's no shouting and going at things all guns blazing.

The leader of the FPÖ, Heinz-Christian Strache, not exactly a firebrand....but he's on Twitter. 

HC Strache (@HCStracheFP) | Twitter


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



European Conservatives are different than American Conservatives.


----------



## basquebromance (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



he's a lil pretty...thanks!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Okay, so do you still have new Centrist Republicans, or are most new Republicans on the Right?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Yes he is, he's a Dental Technician by profession.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I've read about some moderate Republicans, to me this Connecticut one named Christopher Shays and another from Maine named Olympia Snowe, these are I think what once were referred to as Rockefeller Republicans.


----------



## basquebromance (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



when are the Prime Minister elections?!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



There is no Prime Minister, it's a Chancellor.

The next General Election, the Legislative election must be held no later than October 2018, which is the only reason we're even bothered about this Presidential Election, as I mentioned earlier, one of the few things the President can do is dissolve the Government and call for a new General Election.

We have two houses, the Nationalrat, the National Council, that's the lower house but it has more power than the Bundesrat, the Federal Council.

As it stands now, so the three main parties in the Nationalrat are:

SPÖ 52 seats, that's 26%, ÖVP 47 seats, that's 23% and FPÖ 40 seats, that's 20%

For some time now, the opinion polls have had the FPÖ at 40%, more than enough to form a Government by itself were a new General Election held, now judging by today's Presidential Election votes for the FPÖ, it's up to 50%, which would be a complete landslide General Election win.


----------



## Preacher (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > read it and weep, libs!
> ...


Did you  vote for him!?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

Odium said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Of course, my whole family did and I add Salzburg voted 55% for Hofer:

Salzburg - Bundespräsidentenwahl 2016


----------



## Preacher (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Okay, as we don't know where these 840,000 absentee ballots are coming from, we have to take Alexander Van der Bellen's best result on the actual night, that would be Wien, Vienna.

For him to win, he MUST win 60% of the 840,000 absentee ballots.

So his best result on the actual night in Wien was:

Alexander Van der Bellen 370,147 which is 61.2%

Norbert Hofer 235,028 which is 38.8%

With the 840,000 absentee ballots Van der Bellen must get the same as the Wien result.

Wien - Bundespräsidentenwahl 2016


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2016)

Odium said:


> View attachment 75670 View attachment 75671



Darling, the FPÖ aren't You Know What.

The FPÖ are a Right-of-Centre, Anti-EU and National Patriotic political party.


----------



## Preacher (May 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 75670 View attachment 75671
> ...


Ah. I think Hitler would approve its better than nothing and stopping the rape of Europe by parasites is the thing that needs done right now.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 22, 2016)

Odium said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



And what makes you such a great producer?


----------



## Preacher (May 22, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I am white. I belong where I am.  Simple as that. Arabs need to stay in the ME and invade Israel not Europe


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 23, 2016)

van der bellen won. lol


----------



## Preacher (May 23, 2016)

Ah the jews fraud continues. No surprise Lucy called it yesterday.


----------



## Preacher (May 23, 2016)

Jew puppet "wins" and the genocide by displacement of EUROPEANS in Austria continues. I hope the TRUE winner does everything in their power to thwart anything the jew puppet tries to pass.


----------



## Preacher (May 23, 2016)

myself have no words ........ what can I say .... frown emoticonCongratulations to 50% of the voting Austrians! You have successfully FOR TTIP, a centralized Europe, open borders, unlimited immigration and against theDirect Democracy voted! 
Our children will thank you sooner or later! To miss such a great opportunity for this Austria, simply amazing ....

As someone on FB put it. Seems like the election was as it is here. A PRO AMERICAN Trump vs a Jew puppet in Clinton....


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 23, 2016)

What do Jews have to with anything?


----------



## Preacher (May 23, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> What do Jews have to with anything?


The Genocidal EU Plot and the Jews Behind It

The EU is a jewish plot to control ALL European countries by allowing white genocide aka "immigration" aka "asylum seekers" from non white countries. There was no way they were going to let an ANTI EU politician win the presidency when he could have dissolved the lower house and called new elections where his party would have won damn near half the seats and taken Austria OUT of the EU. The Jews ultimate goal is destruction of the White/European race.


----------



## Preacher (May 23, 2016)

Richard Coudenhove-Kalergi is seen by many as the father of the EU, having laid the groundwork for the plot.

Just like the Jews that he idolized, he was a mongrel himself, being born of a Japanese mother and a mixed European father. His book, Practical Idealism talks of a plan to “turn the European into a mixed race of Asians and Negroes ruled over by the Jews.”

Kalergi-Coudenhove started the 1922 Pan-European movement to achieve this diabolical plan with the help of the B’nai Brith, a Jewish Supremacist international support group and criminal cult. His book was never very widely circulated and it appears that it was never fully translated into English (the original German version can be downloaded here.)

In the preface to the 1932 edition, Kalergi expanded on his mongrelization plan and included a clear call to genocide the White race in Europe:

Today’s races and classes will gradually disappear owing to the vanishing of space, time, and prejudice. The Eurasian-Negroid race … similar in its appearance to the Ancient Egyptians, will replace the diversity of peoples … Instead of destroying European Jewry, Europe, will against its own will … turn Europe into a mixed race of Asians and Negros … through this artificial selection process.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 23, 2016)

Odium said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > What do Jews have to with anything?
> ...



*The Daily Stormer* is an American Neo-Nazi and white supremacist news and commentary website.....  so I guess we know what you are.


----------



## Preacher (May 23, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Yeah I am AWAKE something most people including you obviously are NOT. Don't hurt yourself learning some facts the mainsteam media just happens to NEVER mention.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 23, 2016)

Odium said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Yeah whatever, bigot.


----------



## Preacher (May 23, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Oh now that hurts. Man you are pathetic. Don't harm yourself walking down the street and chewing gum at the same time its obvious anything beyond what the mainstream media feeds you is a conspiracy to you so not going to waste my time.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 23, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 23, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> van der bellen won. lol



Best thread EVER!!


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 23, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Just figuring that out, huh? He's not alone here, you know.


----------



## bendog (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Preacher (May 23, 2016)

Jews Ecstatic at Hofer Defeat -

Hm Gee! Why would JEWS want more MUSLIMS in Europe? HMMMMM!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 23, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I guess I never paid much attention.  But really, geeze Louise.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 23, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



I know. It's kind of jarring. There have got to be two dozen just like him.


----------



## RDD_1210 (May 23, 2016)

This thread is gold. Where did the OP go???


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 23, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



 I think Steve McGarrett is the worst.. he's says some downright disturbing things at times.. and that Avatar.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 23, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



I dunno. Steve is in your face, at least. The worst ones try to hide. 

Odium here is a lefty......kind of an oddity among his bigot support group.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 23, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Yeah, but that Avatar is disgusting.  And oddly, yes, there are more than a few lefties here who have some severe issues with Jews....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 23, 2016)

RDD_1210 said:


> This thread is gold. Where did the OP go???



I'll tell you what's gold....the below, that's 0.4% of just 1% and he has NO powers to do anything, now that's GOLD, IMPOTENT gold.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 23, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> read it and weep, libs!
> 
> Austria Is On The Brink Of Electing Europe’s First Far-Right President Since WWII



I hear they are also going back to jackboots and very long red banners hanging off of government buildings. Truncheon Trump is elated.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 23, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



I'm not seeing Steve McGarrett's comments, did he delete them?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 23, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > read it and weep, libs!
> ...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



No, not on this thread.... my statements were more general.  I just think depicting African Americans as chimpanzees is, well, you know, pretty disgusting.  And I don't offend easily.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 23, 2016)

bendog said:


>



"Dr. Strangelove" is a great film.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> read it and weep, libs!
> 
> Austria Is On The Brink Of Electing Europe’s First Far-Right President Since WWII


Muslims are going to get the modern version of the Crusades they've been begging for.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 23, 2016)

Roudy said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > read it and weep, libs!
> ...



What does that mean? Muslims are going to be slaughtered in great numbers? Gee....that's already happening. How lucky is that?!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 23, 2016)

RDD_1210 said:


> This thread is gold. Where did the OP go???



Here's more gold, this is 24 ct-gold.

The blue are all the areas that voted for Hofer.

The green are all the areas that voted for Van der Bellen and his 0.4% of just 1%.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Correction, Muslims are slaughtering each other in great numbers.  Europeans will probably start by stopping Muslim migration and destruction of their culture and societies, and if that doesn't help it will escalate from there.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 23, 2016)

Roudy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Muslims are being slaughtered by Muslims and Christians. Please don't misrepresent the facts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 23, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Good, hopefully it spreads to the Anglosphere so that we can toss these Christian Right assholes into the ocean, where they belong.



Allahu Akbar indeed...


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Muslims are committing genocide on the Christians and non Muslims all over the Middle East.  But far more Muslims are killing each other.  You have a problem with numbers?  The 400,000 dead Syrians, who has killed them?


----------



## Preacher (May 23, 2016)

RDD_1210 said:


> This thread is gold. Where did the OP go???


So you approve of displacement and replacement of the native population and a communist president who MOCKED the population of a country he thinks he is going to "unite" 

http://theamericanfreedomparty.us/?p=16042


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 23, 2016)

Odium said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is gold. Where did the OP go???
> ...



He has no power to do anything, basically the only power he has is to dissolve the Government and call a new General Election, which he's said he's not going to do.

Thus he's impotent and will just sit there in his Ceremonial situation and only do anything when he has to greet a VIP at the Hofburg.

Van der Bellen is NOTHING, he's just a footnote on the political landscape.


----------



## Preacher (May 23, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Shit that's an insult to chimps. N!ggers are more along the lines of Gorilla's. Very violent,dumb as rocks etc. N1ggers are nothing more than a retrograde species of humanity. They certainly don't belong and for the vast majority can NOT function in a civilized society.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 23, 2016)

Roudy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You are not an honest broker.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 23, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Muslims are being slaughtered by Muslims and Christians. Please don't misrepresent the facts.




Ohh, a liar for Allah, how unique.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


And you think that claiming that Christians are killing Muslims with the same intent and at the same rate that Muslims are killing Christians and killing each other, is being an honest broker?

Answer my question, who has killed over 400,000 Muslims in Syria?


----------



## RDD_1210 (May 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is gold. Where did the OP go???
> ...




Let me guess, the blue area is less populated and the green is where the concentration of people are found. Am I right?


----------



## RDD_1210 (May 24, 2016)

Odium said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is gold. Where did the OP go???
> ...



Yup.


----------



## RDD_1210 (May 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



But wait, when your guy was winning by a hair this was a huge victory. Now it's a "ceremonial situation". Odd.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 24, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims are being slaughtered by Muslims and Christians. Please don't misrepresent the facts.
> ...


The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?


.


----------



## RDD_1210 (May 24, 2016)

Odium said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Tough guy doesn't even type out the whole word. Man up, puss.


----------



## Preacher (May 24, 2016)

RDD_1210 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Can't you moron. Go ahead try it. It censors it.


----------



## RDD_1210 (May 24, 2016)

Odium said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Ha! That's good. At least you're not a full blown puss.


----------



## Preacher (May 24, 2016)

RDD_1210 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...


Do you have something to add or just going to whine?


----------



## RDD_1210 (May 24, 2016)

Odium said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Whine? Me? Nah. I just enjoy laughing at Nazi-wannabe's who haven't amounted to shit in life and complain about the jews and darkies on the interweb.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 5, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> read it and weep, libs!
> 
> Austria Is On The Brink Of Electing Europe’s First Far-Right President Since WWII



Read it and weep? 

Huh? The right just lost.


----------



## The Great Goose (Dec 5, 2016)

I don't know why we have to elect these bastards just to have a sensible immigration policy.


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 5, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> read it and weep, libs!
> 
> Austria Is On The Brink Of Electing Europe’s First Far-Right President Since WWII


----------



## Claudette (Dec 6, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Good. Time to start deporting Muslims, water blasting the streets, etc., and returning that country to it's once greatness.



I agree. Bout time Europe smarted the fuck up and elected a conservative instead of a liberal, socialist idiot.

Hope they boot all the Muslims out and take their countries back. Good for them. Hope the rest of Europe is smart enough to do the same.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 6, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> read it and weep, libs!
> 
> Austria Is On The Brink Of Electing Europe’s First Far-Right President Since WWII


This happens occasionally in Europe, it happened in Holland a few years back. They come back to liberalism as soon as they realize their mistake. The same will happen in the USA.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 6, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > read it and weep, libs!
> ...


in austria it already happened with regard to the presidency. hofer, who lost the first election, decisively lost the repeat election, again. lol

this thread is great.


----------



## owebo (Dec 6, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > read it and weep, libs!
> ...


Your days of fascism here are over for at least a generation, or two....

You will hate our SCOTUS.....


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 6, 2016)

owebo said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Dream on.


----------



## owebo (Dec 6, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


We will get 4 justices.....your world has ended,,,,,


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 6, 2016)

owebo said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


I live in Ireland, my world is just fine. Except America just gave the nuclear codes to a megalomaniac.


----------



## owebo (Dec 6, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Yep....but Obama is leaving in a bit over a month....

Our SCOTUS will even impact you hut dwellers.....


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 6, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Austria is a right wing country in general. Their politics is a little archaic too. When I was there Jorg Haider was in charge of the region I was in, and then he wrapped his car arorund a 50km an hour sign and died. He was pro-SS and the people loved him. Many of the left wing people get out of their small town communities and go to Vienna, while the right wingers stay in their regions places skiing, getting naked and swimming in lakes (their three national hobbies).


----------



## Toro (Dec 6, 2016)

I like the "getting naked" part.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 6, 2016)

owebo said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


Unfortunately is will not make you ignorant Americans any more intelligent.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 6, 2016)

Toro said:


> I like the "getting naked" part.



Yeah, well..... they sometimes try and do all three at the same time, the skiing and being in the lake at the same time is the hardest, but still doable.


----------



## Toro (Dec 6, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I like the "getting naked" part.
> ...



I don't like "doing all three at the same time" part. 

Skiing naked into a lake doesn't sound very appealing.


----------



## Toro (Dec 6, 2016)

So Norbert lost twice, right?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 6, 2016)

Austria election: Far-right nationalist Hofer admits defeat - CNN.com

Just in case someone missed it.


----------



## owebo (Dec 6, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Austria election: Far-right nationalist Hofer admits defeat - CNN.com
> 
> Just in case someone missed it.


Austria is doomed.....


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 6, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> read it and weep, libs!
> 
> Austria Is On The Brink Of Electing Europe’s First Far-Right President Since WWII


"Far right" meaning he supports controlling immigration, right?


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 6, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > read it and weep, libs!
> ...


How was it a "mistake?"


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 6, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > read it and weep, libs!
> ...


Do some reading.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 6, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


They crashed the government and were voted out of office.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 6, 2016)

Toro said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Well then you can just jump from the sauna straight out into the snow, naked. God, they're a little bit mental.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 6, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


I have.  That's all it means when the mainstream fake news sites use the term.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 6, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



"Crashed the government?"  What does that mean?  What was the negative impact on the voters?


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 6, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It means just what it says.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 6, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


It means absolutely nothing?


----------

